# electrical



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello I am thinking of hard wiring my autoformer into the RV. I was told this morning I should alsohard wire in a disconnect on theshore power side to be on the safe side. Anyone have and suggestion?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

Sounds like aneat idea, but you have no disconnect now, so why would you really need it and when would you use it?


----------



## LEN (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

The breaker on the power pole is a hardwired disconnect, so you already have one.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

Well Ken you are right, but since I don't have one doesn't justify the reason I don't need one. does it?     Len how do I know the one on the pedestal will protect a surge to the MH?  I guess I am being a little over protective here, but rather be safe than sorry. I am only out $14.00 for the disconnect, so the cost is little to me for a little piece of mind. But I do appreciate all comments, this is how I learn things by asking. BTW I have not installed it yet


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

It won't hurt anything, and your right, it did not cost much.  No harm in putting it in.  Most of my trailers have a battery disconnect but that is for 12 volts.  

Actually, as I am typing this, you already have one....the main breaker!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

What does your "disconnect" look like?  Does it have a name that an electrician would know?

BTW, you can't "protect" your MH from a "surge."  We've had long discussions on this forum about that. 

It's a myth derived from those that don't understand and those that sell the products to "protect" you from them.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: electrical

Yes Tex any electrician would be able to name it. It is a Cutter Hammer 30 AMP DISCONNECT, this company is well known. It is the same that is used on your air condition. It is at the out side unit for the ac person can "disconnect" the power before he works on the ac unit. :laugh:


----------

